
Debian drops redis non-systemd support - binaryapparatus
http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php/?f=20&t=135039
======
JdeBP
That is only a true headline if one does not read the actual commit, but
rather blindly accepts the incorrect descriptions posted on two discussion
fora from a couple of people.

What Chris Lamb of Debian has _actually_ done is removed _a Debian-specific
mechanism_ , that runs a set of Debian-specific scripts (using its run-parts
tool) that _are not rc scripts_ , from _both_ the systemd service unit and the
van Smoorenburg rc file, and _not_ eliminated any support for an init system.

This is stuff that was _never in Redis proper_ and that has always been a
Debian addition to Redis, included in the Debian packaging for Redis, and here
dropped from that very same packaging and not from Redis proper. It was in
fact Chris Lamb that _added_ this Debian-specific mechanism in the first
place, and it has only been there since 2015.

* [https://github.com/lamby/pkg-redis/commit/e427f8db8954bb7836...](https://github.com/lamby/pkg-redis/commit/e427f8db8954bb78364d89defdb3dee47b8b998a)

* [https://github.com/lamby/pkg-redis/commit/0d7bc7aed4202dba0b...](https://github.com/lamby/pkg-redis/commit/0d7bc7aed4202dba0b698a57d703d1a5648caa39)

The van Smoorenburg rc file being touched is not even part of Redis proper,
_either_. The Redis proper one is markedly different, lacking LSB headers and
assuming the software to be in /usr/local rather than in /usr .

* [https://github.com/lamby/pkg-redis/blob/debian/sid/utils/red...](https://github.com/lamby/pkg-redis/blob/debian/sid/utils/redis_init_script)

